# Standing Over Head Press



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

I started doing Standing OHP a few months ago and I've had great results. My shoulders are developing the weight is going up.

But, the day after I get DOMS in my lats. Is this a problem with form? It doesn't appear to be doing me any harm as my lats appear to have grown too, but is it to the detriment of my delts? Am I bringing the bar too low possibly? I usually let it kiss my chest then raise back up. Always to the front, never a rear press.

Cheers.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Reason why i never do this excersice is because it puts vasts amounts of strain on your back. Thats why i do this seated with my back against a bench. Your back is the last thing you want to damage.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

My back isn't getting damaged - it's growing. But I want to know if my technique needs work to target my delts.

Standing OHP is a great compound (think I've just answered my own question) exercise.


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

i get sore lats from standing press aswel! i think it might be the lats helping to slow and control the weight on the negative part of the movement but im not 100%


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

invisiblekid said:


> .
> 
> Standing OHP is a great compound (think I've just answered my own question) exercise.


Yep i would say you have mate


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Are you sure the doms isn't from performing the clean?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

invisiblekid said:


> My back isn't getting damaged - it's growing. But I want to know if my technique needs work to target my delts.
> 
> Standing OHP is a great compound (think I've just answered my own question) exercise.


Your shoulders are growing

Your back is growing

You aren't injuring yourself

The weight is going up

Keep doing what you're doing. Oh, and let others in on your secrets


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Hmm interesting point big. Might try lifting straight from a squat rack to find out.

Also, what foot position do most people tend to use?

I've seen a shoulder width, feet together (knees slightly bent) and one leg forward, one leg back stance. I tend to go for legs quite narrow - I was told this would help bring my core into the lift a little more.

I'm still relatively new to the lift - and my chins are rubbish - so I'm going to stick with it. Just wondered if my lats experiencing DOMS was a key feature of poor technique.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

I would just keep doing what you're doing dude. If your back is getting some work from cleaning, that's a good thing.

As for form, the only way to know for sure is to get someone knowledgable to watch you do the lift - or video it from both the front and the side.

I normally recommend lifting with feet about shoulder width, side by side (i.e. neither forward). But perform the movement in whatever way puts you in your own strongest position, based on your own body mechanics. Don't worry about trying to isolate shoulders or bring your core into it more. Trust me, when you're putting overhead double the weight you're lifting now, your core WILL be sh1tloads stronger whether you are trying to bring it into play or not.


----------



## Conrad1436114525 (Mar 3, 2007)

i started over head pressing 2 months back when i changed my routine and i find its a very god excercise. I lower the barbell to about chin level and then push back up (this is what i was shown) and i never get doms on my lats. As you said, the fact that you lower the bar to your chest when performing the excercise mught be a factor in your lats getting hit.

Funny what you said about the stance also. I try and keep my legs level and about shoulder width apart...or a little less. Ive experimented putting one foot forward ... like a powerlifter... and found that this forced more emphasis and pressure on one shoulder over the other. I think its best to keep both feet level and shoulderwidth apart as we are now.


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

I wear a belt when doing standing OHP just as a safety precaution. The only exercise i really bother wearing it for.


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

I always do these seated. This not a good method??


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

i always do this standing also and got good results


----------



## Redgav (Feb 11, 2007)

Sorry to be dim fellas but what is meant by DOMS? I'm not up to speed with all the jargon yet!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Redgav said:


> Sorry to be dim fellas but what is meant by DOMS? I'm not up to speed with all the jargon yet!


Delayed Onset Muscle Sorness.

The aches and sorness you feel the day after a heavy workout.


----------



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

I do this exercise a lot but ive recently had some problems with it. As the weight gets heavier, the more harder (And dangerous) it is to for me to pick it up and put it down. Almost tore a muscle in my back trying to put it down the other day. I guess i gotta learn how to clean and jerk properly.


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

kevo said:


> I always do these seated. This not a good method??


as above


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

kevo said:


> as above


Nothing wrong with seated. But standing requires more muscles due to stabalizing muscles etc.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Stanco said:


> I do this exercise a lot but ive recently had some problems with it. As the weight gets heavier, the more harder (And dangerous) it is to for me to pick it up and put it down. Almost tore a muscle in my back trying to put it down the other day. I guess i gotta learn how to clean and jerk properly.


If you have access to a squat rack then you can lift straight from there. Alternatively, like you say, just learn to clean properly. It's a great exercise for any lifter to be doing.

Putting the bar down is sometimes hard esp if you've gone anywhere near failure.


----------



## Redgav (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for explaining that ah24.

I do my lifts straight from a squat rack and find it much better than lifting from the floor. IMO it's better than doing it seated, at least for me it feels better.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Redgav said:


> Thanks for explaining that ah24.
> 
> *I do my lifts straight from a squat rack* and find it much better than lifting from the floor. IMO it's better than doing it seated, at least for me it feels better.


Your the kinda guy i hate in the gym!:gun:

Unless you take a spare barbell and just use the rack for getting into position?! I cant stand *needing* the squat rack on legs day and theres some nob there barbell curling!!


----------



## Redgav (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks mate! I have my own bench etc at home so I'd be bl00dy surprised to find someone else there waiting to use it. I would have to question the wife severely!!


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

I too would have a problem with someone performing curls in the squat rack however nothing wrong with using it for overhead press-for reasons already mentioned,its the perfect place.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

I always do curls in the squat rack lol

But then its my squat rack so I do what I please


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

I like the OHP.

I have recently gone back to doing Clean and press. I also feel it in my lats. IT could be the clean, but the OHP is KIND of like a negative pull up isnt it?


----------



## BEEF CAKE (Dec 12, 2007)

Yea i started doing standing OHP it ****ing rocks. I stand with one foot in front and the other behind me helps me keep my back straight. I alternate lifting from infront of my head to lifting from behind my neck. Works like a charm my shoulders have defo got bigger from this.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

ah24 said:


> Your the kinda guy i hate in the gym!:gun:
> 
> Unless you take a spare barbell and just use the rack for getting into position?! I cant stand *needing* the squat rack on legs day and theres some nob there barbell curling!!


Ask him to move...?

Unless he's curling more than you squat... In which case just hide behind the leg press...


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

i was doing OHP a few months ago and found as i started piling the weight on i would occasionsally pull a muscle in the middle of my back which caused my quite a bit of pain..pity really as i made great progress with my delts.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

TH&S said:


> Ask him to move...?
> 
> Unless he's curling more than you squat... In which case just hide behind the leg press...


Back when I was a member of Virgin I did....they had 1 squat rack - I told him I need to use it can he move aside....

He said 'yeah sure....when you pay my membership...*then* you can tell me where I perform my exercises'

What else can ya do except call him an arrogant nob and walk off in a stress?! Well, looking back theres a few things but I wasnt in the mood that day


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

invisiblekid said:


> If you have access to a squat rack then you can lift straight from there. Alternatively, like you say, just learn to clean properly. It's a great exercise for any lifter to be doing.
> 
> Putting the bar down is sometimes hard esp if you've gone anywhere near failure.


Where you end up trainin gin town mate btw?


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

i see a lot of people curving their spine when performing this exercise. for that reason i prefer it seated but if its working for you and your form is good why change it?


----------



## BEEF CAKE (Dec 12, 2007)

yea i see a lot of people bend there backs when doing this but these are the same people who dont know that there are other muscles in their body other than their pecs, biceps and triceps :jerk:. If you also build your legs and lower back then you should have no problem keeping in good form whilst doing a standing over head press.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

If you bend your back when you press, thats a olympic press or a push press, they all have there place in training (That said your backs going to ache like a bitch doing olympic press the day after). I use them to overcome platue in the military press.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Five-O said:


> Where you end up trainin gin town mate btw?


I'm still training in Sheffield mate. I train at a Fatness First in Hillsborough (your favourite place  ) on the way home from work. TBF it's one of the better FF's I've trained at. I've also trained a few times at a little gym up near the hospital.

I'm moving jobs and moving in with the missus in the next couple of months, so after all that has been sorted I'm might start training in Barnsley. Thing is, I'd much rather train at 6pm than 8pm so I'm torn at the moment.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

invisiblekid said:


> I'm still training in Sheffield mate. I train at a Fatness First in Hillsborough (your favourite place  ) on the way home from work. TBF it's one of the better FF's I've trained at. I've also trained a few times at a little gym up near the hospital.
> 
> I'm moving jobs and moving in with the missus in the next couple of months, so after all that has been sorted I'm might start training in Barnsley. Thing is, I'd much rather train at 6pm than 8pm so I'm torn at the moment.


Lmao...I wouldn't be able to train there cos of the smell from Swillsboro across the way....pmsl

Id see about training with you bud cos 6pm is more or less great for me, however im only training twice per week now cos of the MMA etc so theres always somethign that gets in the way, not sure what you like your routines like bud


----------

